# THANK YOU



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

lyft must make it possible for drivers to be able to thank riders for tips. we get tipped after the fact and we are unable to say thank you. i would love to be able to leave a comment and say thank you.
also, why does it say earnings on the app but are shown gross fares? deceptive just like uber.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

They thought of PDB but forgot the 25%-ers



uber strike said:


> lyft must make it possible for drivers to be able to thank riders for tips. we get tipped after the fact and we are unable to say thank you. i would love to be able to leave a comment and say thank you.
> also, why does it say earnings on the app but are shown gross fares? deceptive just like uber.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I take about 5 trips every week. I rate pax 1 to 3 stars and contact support to change it to 5 if I see a tip later.
Lyft is pretty much dead already.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

uber strike said:


> lyft must make it possible for drivers to be able to thank riders for tips. we get tipped after the fact and we are unable to say thank you. i would love to be able to leave a comment and say thank you.
> also, why does it say earnings on the app but are shown gross fares? deceptive just like uber.


I've yet to see an end of year 1099 but if what I've read is correct (and I have no reason to doub it), that earnings tab likely has to do w/ tax purposes... when you file your 1099, you're actually showing the gross fare on taxes and then the 25% commissions you're paying them are an "expense" so they're keeping it legal as far as the gross you'll see on your 1099.

I agree - would like to see what I'm actually NET'ing myself without having to click my face, hit driving history, and then click the day... that's three clicks or 20 seconds when you're hoping you're not missing a ping in the background.

If my explanation is wrong, then Adieu might be on to something


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Why would you missue a ping? Does the app not come forward for you?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I take about 5 trips every week. I rate pax 1 to 3 stars and contact support to change it to 5 if I see a tip later.
> Lyft is pretty much dead already.


um, you know 1 to 3 stars means you won't see the rider again on the Lyft platform, right? Maybe that's why it's dead? I mean, Lyft is slow enough in some markets but unless someone's an ass, why prevent yourself from making money off them again?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> um, you know 1 to 3 stars means you won't see the rider again on the Lyft platform, right? Maybe that's why it's dead? I mean, Lyft is slow enough in some markets but unless someone's an ass, why prevent yourself from making money off them again?


He's smart. Blocking the non tipping pax = only tipping pax come through.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber strike said:


> lyft must make it possible for drivers to be able to thank riders for tips. we get tipped after the fact and we are unable to say thank you. i would love to be able to leave a comment and say thank you.
> also, why does it say earnings on the app but are shown gross fares? deceptive just like uber.


One snake

Two heads.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> One snake
> 
> Two heads.


I wish I could unsee that. 
#down vote 
#kill it fire


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> I wish I could unsee that.
> #down vote
> #kill it fire


Just for you . . .


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> He's smart. Blocking the non tipping pax = only tipping pax come through.


He'll be driving for Uber only or done driving. Lyft looks for drivers like this and you can only reverse so many ratings before they just say buh-bye to the driver. The one thing with Lyft, once they deactivate you, you're done. The rarely reverse the decision.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> He'll be driving for Uber only or done driving. Lyft looks for drivers like this and you can only reverse so many ratings before they just say buh-bye to the driver. The one thing with Lyft, once they deactivate you, you're done. The rarely reverse the decision.


I don't want to see the pax again on lyft who failed to tip when there's a clear option to do so. And on uber, 1 star non tippers will help create surges because you won't be matched with them in the future too.
About deactivation, don't let the fear get in your way! I kicked out pax, swore at them, asked for cash... Yet I'm still here on both platforms.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I don't want to see the pax again on lyft who failed to tip when there's a clear option to do so. And on uber, 1 star non tippers will help create surges because you won't be matched with them in the future too.
> About deactivation, don't let the fear get in your way! I kicked out pax, swore at them, asked for cash... Yet I'm still here on both platforms.


6 out of 10 Lyft passengers tip me. 90% of those through the app. Less with Uber, but I get the surge pricing there to make up for it. Uber will match you again with a 1 rating. 
I guess your post shows why you're not being tipped. But if it's working for you, more power to ya'


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I only take a couple of trips on lyft to fill the gap between uber trips since lyft stopped the guarantees. Lyft is becoming worse and worse on so many levels. 
I see more tips on uber until one day uber reset pax ratings. Now I'm doing it all over again and the tips are coming back gradually.
Btw, I never received requests again from those pax I 1 starred and some of them live less than half a mile from me.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

do you guys think lyft reps check out these posts? we really need this feature. it's not right not to say thank you to our lyft pax.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

You can always say thank you in the post ride comments and you're covered if they tip through the app later.


----------

